# AMD Fusion C-50 vs Intel Atom N550/N570 ?



## RejZoR (Jul 2, 2011)

Is there anyone who has both netbooks and could make a few real world tests other than stupid 3DMark and other synthetic crap? Score numbers don't mean anything to me. Now i know that GPU is just parallel universes away from Intel's crap, but what about CPU part?
It's clocked at just 1GHz so i don't have the exactly right representation of performance based on that alone.

I'd like to see some results in operations like:
- file compression (7zip, LZMA2 Ultra profile)
- audio/video transcoding (using Freemake Video Converter (also with DXVA acceleration) and FormatFactory (pure CPU converting)
- image processing (resizing, post process effects in Photoshop/Paint.NET)
- offline 3D rendering in DAZ Bryce
- hashing performance
- antivirus scanning performance (preferably an antivirus with advanced emulator that is CPU demanding like avast!/KAV/NOD32/MSE)
etc

And more if you can think of anything else. I have real world situations in mind, the things that we do daily and where performance actually matters.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 2, 2011)

The real question is why would you want/need supercomputer performance out of it.


We are still a few years from one system to rule them all.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 2, 2011)

Well I can say my HP Mini with Intel N280 2GB ram took over 4hours to encode a dvd to 700mb avi XviD format using AutoGK.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 2, 2011)

i've seen people game on a c-50, although at low setting you can at least play them unlike atom pc


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 2, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Is there anyone who has both netbooks and could make a few real world tests other than stupid 3DMark and other synthetic crap? Score numbers don't mean anything to me. Now i know that GPU is just parallel universes away from Intel's crap, but what about CPU part?
> It's clocked at just 1GHz so i don't have the exactly right representation of performance based on that alone.
> 
> I'd like to see some results in operations like:
> ...



Not going to happen. Look elsewhere, these types of processors are NOT designed to do this.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 2, 2011)

I was not asking what was designed for what. I currently have Atom N270 which is crap by all means but i still do all the above on it plus the 720p and even 1080p video playback + gaming of pretty much all games that don't strictly require hardware vertex shaders or SM3.0. So i think my question is well placed. Besides, i'm asking how it compares to N550 to see if the CPU alone is at least on that level of N550/N570 if not better even at just 1GHz.


----------



## Thefumigator (Jul 4, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> I was not asking what was designed for what. I currently have Atom N270 which is crap by all means but i still do all the above on it plus the 720p and even 1080p video playback + gaming of pretty much all games that don't strictly require hardware vertex shaders or SM3.0. So i think my question is well placed. Besides, i'm asking how it compares to N550 to see if the CPU alone is at least on that level of N550/N570 if not better even at just 1GHz.



I'm as you, equally concerned. I did believed that a fusion E350 would be enough for my purposes on the go, but after watching some reviews of LLANO, I changed my mind... the E350 is too slow for me. The C50 is not only slower, but also has a weaker GPU section.

I wouldn't mind buying a C50 based laptop, lets say, 14" or less, but not for serious stuff.

Atom is superslow as well. But for some reason (out of order ex?), in some particular (I really mean particular) cases , the Atom is so slow, that resembles a Pentium 2. And that's a bad thing.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 4, 2011)

I would also like to know, ive been wondering this for some time now, i hope you get the answers you seek.

I for one am going to update my laptop with the Lenovo X120e, enough power and battery life for my needs.


----------



## Over_Lord (Jul 4, 2011)

> file compression (7zip, LZMA2 Ultra profile)
> - audio/video transcoding (using Freemake Video Converter (also with DXVA acceleration) and FormatFactory (pure CPU converting)
> - image processing (resizing, post process effects in Photoshop/Paint.NET)
> - offline 3D rendering in DAZ Bryce
> ...



You want all this??

Do me a favor and hit .. wait forget it.

Why are you looking for C-50 and atom when YOU CLEARLY MUST BE KNOWING their primary purpose is Word, Browsing, Watching Videos and not all this?


----------

